# H.Q. but affordable 8wt Rod?



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys, 
I'm looking for a high quality 9' 8wt rod to throw some of the big baitfish patterns I tie, but I don't want to break the bank. Any suggestions?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

what is your budget? there are decent options under $200


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd like to stay around or under $200 if possible.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure it's not the greatest rod in the world for under $200, but I recently bought a 9'6" 7wt Cabela's Traditional. For the money, so far it seems like a pretty decent rod. I would have loved to have dropped more $$$ on a better quality rod, but wasn't sure how much I would be using this one. I spent more on my 5wt and 3wt. I've fished it a few times and like it so far. I've caught some largemouths, big bluegills, and some smallies (including one 18"-er) on it. Hopefully before much longer I'll have a chromer on the other end of it.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey BB just picked up an echo ion 10' 7 wt and i am VERY impressed for the money. $189.00. Not as great a caster as my sage but is well worth the dough. I think they prob have 8wt too


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Redington's Redfly.2 IMO are great for the money 150 to 170 range... I have been researching these rods and cast a few at least a dozen times....

My next 10' 7 wil be a redington due to the price and I liked the way they felt and cast.

Sage owns Redington so I has in flueence me a bit... I have a Sage FLi 9 ft 5 w.. and A close friend mine has the 10' 7w and we realy enjoy casting these rods...

Or.. St. Croix has the New Imperial for under 180.. another great rod I have thought seriously about...

Hope this helps..

Frank


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

ryosapien said:


> Hey BB just picked up an echo ion 10' 7 wt and i am VERY impressed for the money. $189.00. Not as great a caster as my sage but is well worth the dough. I think they prob have 8wt too


Echos are fantastic casting rods and worth every penny and is the best deal for under $200.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

it appears Sage dropped their Launch series and replaced it. I bet you can pick up one of those at discount these days for under $200


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Looks like I have a hard decision with all these great options. I used a St. Croix Imperial in Michigan a couple of weekends ago and really liked it. I have a 6wt Sage FLi that I love so the Launch sounds appealing as well.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

buckeyebrewer said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. Looks like I have a hard decision with all these great options. I used a St. Croix Imperial in Michigan a couple of weekends ago and really liked it. I have a 6wt Sage FLi that I love so the Launch sounds appealing as well.


NEW SAGE 890 FLi, (9 ft, 8 wt, 2 pc) - New w/Tube
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SAGE-890-FL...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20a95a3a67


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

They are slower action rods and no lifetime warranty but I have Cabelas Three Forks combos in 3, 5, and 8 wt. I like the more open loops and don't need to cast the whole line often so don't need uberfast. At this price and your budget, you can buy 2 with reel, backing and line.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20457&hasJS=true


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I also recommend the three forks combos. great for the price and comes with line,reel and rod!! all for 80 bux plus ship! my cousins have 8wts and they catch steelies on them all the time and they cast just fine! like said above can get 2 combos for your budget or get soemthign else liek more flies or materials for flies and stuff with the other 100 bux!


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

ryosapien said:


> Hey BB just picked up an echo ion 10' 7 wt and i am VERY impressed for the money. $189.00. Not as great a caster as my sage but is well worth the dough. I think they prob have 8wt too


I have a custom built SAGE 9'6" 8wt DS896 graphite II in MINT cond. Retail $380. I'm selling for $250. I have 2 gloomis GLX's flyrods, bought on pro-form, and dont need a third steelhead flyrod! Its beautiful and casts like a dream. PM me if interested. Mike


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I ended up buying a Redington CPS 4 piece 9' 8wt. I was swayed by low prices ($140) and fantastic reviews (http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/Fl...ageZaxisLoomiscrosscurrentLoomisNativeRun.asp). This rod outperformed many rods priced almost three times as much and seems like an absolute steal at this price.

Should come in handy as a backup steelhead and salmon rod and should fair nicely for that Bonefishing trip I'm going to take when I hit the lottery 

Thanks for all the recommendations. Anyone ever fish one of these?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

ckfowler said:


> They are slower action rods and no lifetime warranty but I have Cabelas Three Forks combos in 3, 5, and 8 wt. I like the more open loops and don't need to cast the whole line often so don't need uberfast. At this price and your budget, you can buy 2 with reel, backing and line.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20457&hasJS=true


+1 on this. Great bang for the buck


----------

